# Anyone help



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me of a probiotic that has lactobacillus acidophillis, bifidum lacis, bifidobacterium bifidum in that does not contain a prebiotic/FOS, maltodextrin, absorbic acid, potato starch and is gluten, dairy, soy, wheat etc. free?

And is about 10 billion bacteria.

Everything I've found has a prebiotic/FOS in and this makes me bloat even more. And I follow the gluten free, dairy free diet.

Can anyone help please or can you recommend a really good probiotic that is prebiotic free that would help the bloat and constipation. I am finding it's a minefield out there and it's becoming a costly exercise when you order from the net to find when you get your bottle there are added ingredients that are not listed on websites.


----------



## jcw1234455 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jarrow Formulas Senior Jarro-Dophilus. never tried it but seems to meet ur requirements and jarrow is good brand


----------

